# TURN 4 HOBBIES/ W.Boylston, Mass



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

COMING SOON-----

Mini Indoor Carpet Offroad race track. We'll have a fleet of Rentals available, birthday parties, etc. We'll be running the LOSI Mini SCT(1/16th) for rentals. rental details coming soon. Not planning for organized race events at this time, we'll see how things go with rentals. hoping to have the track open for Columbus Day weekend. If you have your own truck(1/18th or 1/16th), your welcome to run on the track. track hours and fees coming soon.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Track is ready, trucks are ready, track opens this weekend, sat 11-6 and sunday 11-4. Place should be rockin'


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Track is OPEN and man is it FUN! All rental trucks are out on the track and all drivers have smiles from ear to ear. We'll have a video a bit latter today.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

If you check out our facebook page you'll find a short video of the track before it's final layout. We're working on a good edited version of the final track.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK we're on U-tube. Check it out. search turn 4 hobbies on utube.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

The track is a blast!!!!! Come on down for a day of fun over any givin weekend. The best part of the track in my opinion is the wall ride. There is also a crossover that is a bridge , along with a rumble and a double.:thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We'll be getting back into the racing end of things again after the holidays. Most likly Monday evenings starting at 7pm. 1/18th, 1/16th, 1/14th scale off road vehicles. Our rentals will be available for race night as well. We have the LOSI mini SCT 2wd 1/16th scale trucks. They are a blast. The new LOSI mini 8ight work very well on the track. the TRAXXAS slash or revo works well. associated rc18 series work well. For now the track is open every sat and sun same as store hours. Come earlier for less track traffic. rentals are $10.00 first battery. if you have your own, $10.00 for the day. Hope to see you soon track side.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK, Holidays are over, It's time to get back to racing. Starting in Febuary we'll be racing Monday evenings starting at 7pm. running 2 heats and mains. Classes will be 1/16th 2WD Short Course, Losi Mini8, 1/16th 4WD. anything close to these will work. We just ask that racers use 2 cell lipo max(no 3 cell) The track is small and not much open space a faster powerplant will not make for a faster race, just more corner marshall assistance. entry fee will be $10.00, to race our rental trucks it's $20.00. check out youtube for a video of the track. same set-up we just run it in the reverse direction.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok, we're finally ready. Starting Monday, march 5th. We'll be racing at turn 4 hobbies. Start time 7:00 w 2 heats and mains. Classes will be a mix to get started. I know we'll see traxxas 4wd, mini 8, and 2wd losi mini sct. Race fee will be $10.00 unlimited classes. We have amber lap counter and house transponders. Track is open every sat 10-6 and Sundays 10-4 for practice. Any questions post here or call Mike at the store. check out the website for address and directions. WWW.turn4hobbies.com


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Racing started tonight. we just had a couple guys running some laps. not enough for actual racing YET, it will come. fast lap with 1/16th 4wd brushless slash 10.8sec we're on for next Monday night track opens at 5pm first heat at 7pm


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

new fast lap 10.25sec with a 25laps/ 5:??.?? 5min run with the slash


----------

